# Exo Terra vs. Zoo Med



## bballplya222 (Jul 29, 2009)

So I am pretty sure this is a thread already but i searched it and didn't find anything. I am looking at buying a few new tanks, and I wasn't sure if I should go with the Exo Terra's or the Zoo Med Naturalistic Terrarium.. Could someone list the pros and cons of each? 

Thank You


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

ExoTerra all the way without a doubt. Although the Zoo Med's have a single panel of glass which is nice, the latch on the front door 95% of the time breaks after about a year. Just my opinion for what it's worth.

Best,


----------



## Spectre66 (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think Zoomed makes a larger(ie 24-36in wide) terrarium, which may or may not effect you. Also I've found it nice to be able to open only one door on the exo, providing a bit of help preventing escapees. 

To Zoomed's credit... their terrarium is much more fruit fly proof out of the box. The Exo you have to do a bit of fly proofing to keep those buggers inside.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't seen the new design, but the Zoo Med door latches are supposedly sturdier now. I prefer Zoo Med for the unobstructed view into the tank, but I don't have any speedy frogs who might escape through a big opening.


----------



## NMiamiguy40 (Feb 23, 2010)

I use a zoo med for my frogs. I also used to have a exo with my red eye tree frog. 

Zoo Med out of the box as stated before is more fruit fly proof and the one glass door is better for viewing for me. So far no problems with the latch. however only had it for about 9 months. Seems to work as good as the day i got it. I have the 18x18x24


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Zoo med has changed the glass on the newer tanks, it's a real thick glass. Weighs a ton but is more durable in shipping. I prefer the single door but again, personal preference. My Zoo med is for mossy frogs so I'm not worrying too much about escapees. My Exo is smaller and set up for PDFs and I hate the door clasp. It's such a pain to undo it drives me nuts and I keep thinking I'm going to break it every time I open it. Also, if you leave the screen on the Exo as is it will rust. The Zoo med doesn't rust. Of course it's not so difficult to change out with something else or just replace with glass or something. I don't have a solid preference one way or another, just giving personal observations.


----------



## bballplya222 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate the input, The Zoo Meds are about $10 cheaper too, are they close enough where I should just go with the cheaper ones?


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

bballplya222 said:


> Thanks I appreciate the input, The Zoo Meds are about $10 cheaper too, are they close enough where I should just go with the cheaper ones?


in our petsmarts the zoomeds are half the price

exo terra 18x18x24 = $199
zoomed 18x18x24 = $99


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Buy your exos online, and save some money. I'm partial to Exos - I have over 30 of them.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> Buy your exos online, and save some money. I'm partial to Exos - I have over 30 of them.


Next time you order you should have them send me a few  I promise ill take good care of them


----------



## bballplya222 (Jul 29, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> Buy your exos online, and save some money. I'm partial to Exos - I have over 30 of them.


Any Suggestions on where to buy them for the cheapest?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Online? Pet Solutions has the Zoomed 18x18x24 for $109 with free shipping. I don't know about the Exo. My local Pet Smart doesn't carry either of them for less than $200+ but you might check yours out.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh's Frogs - exo-terra glass terrarium (18x18x24) - exo-terra glass terrariums

But then again, I'm a little partial, lol.


----------

